# What do they want? D: [Toy Day Question]



## Colrayne (Dec 24, 2013)

I had a villager, Cherry, moving in with boxes on the 23rd ... It's now the 24th, Toy Day. Now that I have a chance to talk to them properly they wont shut up about Jingle but she wont tell me what she wants! D:

I also forgot about Sylvia ... I could never find here when I was making the list ... so I'm worried that I am going to mix up their gifts ; ~;

Will a villager always want the same thing regardless of town or is it always random? Is there a way I can sort of guess at it? T ~T


----------



## beffa (Dec 24, 2013)

It's completely random. Sorry about that.

Unless Sylvia and Cherry happen to tell you what they want today, it's guess work. Just give out everything you know the details for then leave the other two to guess work, I guess. That wasn't a pun by the way.


----------



## Colrayne (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn T ~T

Thank you for telling me. Hopefully I will get it right!


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe save before you go out delivering presents and if you get their prezzies mixed up then turn the game of and redo :3


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 24, 2013)

Yui Z said:


> Maybe save before you go out delivering presents and if you get their prezzies mixed up then turn the game off and redo :3



I'd do this :3 Sure you'll be fine c:


----------

